# detrás suyo



## fripp

Hola:

¿Se puede decir" salió y la muchacha se fue detrás suyo"

¿o es "detras de él."?


gracias


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Detrás suyo es incorrecto. Del DPD:

*detrás*. 
*2.* Por su condición de adverbio, no se considera correcto su uso con posesivos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_detrás mío, _



_detrás suyo,_ etc. (debe decirse _detrás de mí, detrás de él, _etc.). En el habla popular de la zona andina (el Perú, Bolivia y el Ecuador) se usa con posesivos antepuestos, en construcciones precedidas de la preposición _en_ (más raramente _por_): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Se colocó_ _en su detrás. _Se recomienda evitar esta construcción en el habla esmerada.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

fripp said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Se puede decir" salió y la muchacha se fue detrás suyo"
> 
> ¿o es "detras de él."?
> 
> 
> gracias


 
No se puede porque "detrás" es un _adverbio_. Debe decirse "detrás de él".

Solo aparece el posesivo detrás de un _sustantivo_.
Alrededor suyo, a la vera suya, al lado suyo...

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Como método  fácil de verificación: si no puedes decir "su detrás", no puedes decir "detrás suyo". En cambio, como sí puedes decir "su alrededor" puedes decir "alrededor suyo".


----------



## Paloma_519

Ah, qué interesante ese método de verificación.

¿Existen algunas formas para verificar otras frases por el estilo de ésta?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si no pones ejemplos, no sé a qué otro tipo de frases te refieres.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De la sección de preguntas frecuentes de la RAE:

_*Detrás de mí*,* encima de mí*,_ *al lado mío*
  En la lengua culta debe evitarse el uso de adverbios como _cerca, detrás, delante, debajo, dentro, encima, enfrente_ con adjetivos posesivos; así pues, no debe decirse _detrás mío, encima suya,_ etc., sino _detrás de mí, encima de él, _etc. 
  El origen de este error está en equiparar el complemento preposicional introducido por la preposición _de_ (_detrás de María_) con los complementos de posesión, de estructura formalmente idéntica (_la casa de María_). Sin embargo, se trata de construcciones diferentes: en la primera (_detrás de María_), el núcleo del que depende el complemento preposicional es un adverbio (_detrás_), mientras que en la segunda (_la casa de María_) es un sustantivo (_casa_). Puesto que los adjetivos posesivos son modificadores del sustantivo, solo si el complemento encabezado por _de_ depende de un sustantivo puede sustituirse sin problemas por un posesivo:
_la casa de María = su casa _o_ la casa suya._
  Sin embargo, los adverbios no son susceptibles de ser modificados por un posesivo, de forma que no admiten la transformación descrita:
_detrás de María _no equivale a *_su detrás, _por lo que no es admisible decir _detrás suya _ni _detrás suyo._
  En consecuencia, para discernir si es o no correcta una expresión con posesivo, debemos fijarnos en la categoría de la palabra núcleo: si es un sustantivo, será correcta (puede decirse _al lado mío, _pues_ lado _es un sustantivo); pero no será correcta si se trata de un adverbio (no puede decirse _cerca mío, _pues_ cerca _es un adverbio). 
  Para no equivocarse, resulta útil saber que si se puede usar el posesivo átono antepuesto, la construcción con el posesivo tónico pospuesto será también válida: 
_Estoy al lado *de María *> Estoy a *su *lado_ > _Estoy al lado _*suyo (CORRECTO)*
_  Giraban alrededor *de ti *> Giraban a *tu *alrededor_ > _Giraban alrededor _*tuyo (CORRECTO)*
  pero
_Estoy detrás de María > *Estoy en su detrás > Estoy detrás suyo/suya_* (INCORRECTO).*
_Vive cerca de ti_ > *_Vive en tu cerca_ > _Vive cerca tuyo/tuya _*(INCORRECTO).*
  Por último, es importante señalar que el posesivo pospuesto debe concordar en género con el sustantivo al que modifica; así pues, debe decirse _al lado suyo_ (y no _al lado suya_), puesto que el sustantivo _lado_ es masculino.


----------



## Jellby

Paloma_519 said:


> Ah, qué interesante ese método de verificación.
> 
> ¿Existen algunas formas para verificar otras frases por el estilo de ésta?



Otra opción es pensar: ¿por qué "detrás suyo" y no "detrás suya"? ¿es "detrás" masculino o femenino? No hay respuesta, ¿verdad? Es que no es un sustantivo, y por lo tanto no puede ir con posesivos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Es correcto decir detrás suyo? Yo lo digo desde siempre y siempre lo he escuchado, no recuerdo bien, pero incluso juraría que lo he leído. El caso es que hay gente que opina que es incorrecto.

Estaba detrás suyo.
Se lo encontró destrás suyo.
Lo vio detrás suyo.
Miró detrás suyo.
Corrió detrás suyo.
Cantó detrás suyo.

Queriendo decir detrás de él, detrás de sus espaldas. También sirve para decir 'después de él' en oraciones tipo: 'Gané el premio detrás/después de él'. Pero el significado que busco es el primero citado.


----------



## Bostru

Yo lo he oído mucho y lamentablemente también lo he usado, pero hasta donde tengo entendido está incorrecto. Pues debería ser 'detrás de él'.


----------



## flljob

No, no es correcto. Debes decir detrás de él, detrás de ella, detrás de ellos, etc.


----------



## hosec

En este hilo nos copió Toño Torreón (en la entrada 12ª) la explicación del DPD.

SAlud


----------



## Wolfito

Estoy de acuerdo con flljob, yo siempre lo he escuchado así.


----------



## Aviador

Por si sirviera de algo, elnickestalibre, te cuento que yo también estoy seguro de que lo correcto es _detrás de él_. _Detrás_ es un adverbio y los adverbios no admiten posesivos.
He oído incluso algunas veces decir _detrás mía_, _detrás suya_ y otros bodrios como esos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Pongámoslo así: nadie, creo, dice "encima mío" ni "debajo mío". Como ya dijeron, los adverbios no admiten pronombres posesivos. En estos casos la preposición _de _sirve para crear locuciones prepositivas a partir de los adverbios, *no *para denotar posesión ni pertenencia.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## litelchau

La única forma correcta es *detrás de él*. 

Ahora bien, las formas vulgares _detrás suyo_ y _detrás suya_ están muy, muy extendidas. Os lo digo yo, que me paso la vida corrigiendo a mis alumnos una y otra vez. Todos las usan mal.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Pongámoslo así:* nadie, creo, dice "encima mío" ni "debajo mío"*.



¿Nadie??????? 
Ve a Argentina y a España (y a muchos otros sitios) y verás que estás equivocado en tu percepción.  Es más, en España muchas mujeres dirían _encima mía_.  

Eso sí, en México y en Colombia no son nada comunes esas construcciones.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Por eso dije 'creo'. Y tienes razón, en una pesquisa rápida, noto que varias páginas españolas tienen esas construcciones. Solo espero que a nadie se le vaya a ocurrir apelar al uso extendido de ellas para dejar de tildarlas de incorrectas.

Saludos,
PBZ


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, muchas gracias.
No sé por qué están tan extendidas estas incorrecciones. Al final confunden a todos a la hora de escribir. La gente debería decir 'detrás de él' y no detrás mía o detrás suya que es lo que suelo oír siempre.


----------



## Agró

ManPaisa said:


> ...en España muchas mujeres dirían _encima mía_.



No sólo las mujeres, también los hombres. Me da la impresión de que el hablante, de cualquier sexo, no piensa en sí mismo sino que percibe que el adverbio tiene género propio (_encima, cerca,_ acaban en -a) y, lógicamente, hace concordar el posesivo.


----------



## Ynez

Como dice Agró, esa puede ser la versión normal (cuando no se dice como espera la RAE) en algunas zonas. Al menos, en mi zona se dice así, con _a_:

_detrás tuya
detrás suya
encima mía_

Da igual si te refieres a hombre o mujer, o si tú eres hombre o mujer.



EDIT: Ya lo puse en otro hilo. A no ser que sea un error del que escribe, en Cuba también dicen "mía", aunque sea un chico:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5328094&postcount=1


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> No sólo las mujeres, también los hombres. Me da la impresión de que el hablante, de cualquier sexo, no piensa en sí mismo sino que percibe que el adverbio tiene género propio (_encima, cerca,_ acaban en -a) y, lógicamente, hace concordar el posesivo.



Mal, mal, mal. Yo pensaba que se trataba de una concordancia con el género de la persona.  Ahora veo que les han adjudicado género también a los adverbios.   ¿Adónde vamos a parar con esto?


----------



## insiluse

En Andalucía (España) quienes usan esta incorreción suelen decir "mía, tuya o suya". Nunca les da por decir "detrás de mí, delante de tí o encima de sí". 
Como ya habéis escrito más arriba, esta incorrección es debida al emplear un adjetivo para calificar a un adverbio, en vez de únicamente a un sustantivo o palabra sustantivada.


----------



## silviabel

Soledad Moliner respondió una pregunta similar a ésta, en su columna de El Tiempo:​ 
_¿Debe decirse “volví en sí” o “volví en mí”? ¿Debe decirse “los escritores traemos detrás de sí” o “los escritores traemos detrás nuestro”? Gloria Gómez de Londoño._


_Los pronombres tónicos correspondientes a las personas de este verbo son: volver en mí; en sí (usted, él, ella, ustedes, ellos, ellas); en ti; en nosotros; en vosotros. *Una norma absoluta: nunca puede un posesivo* (mío, tuyo, nuestro, etc.) *acompañar un adverbio.* Es pésimo español decir “detrás mío”, “adelante tuyo”, “cerca nuestro”, “arriba suyo”. Ha de ser: “detrás de mí”, “delante de ti”, “cerca de nosotros”, “arriba de ustedes”._


----------



## Ynez

silviabel said:


> Soledad Moliner respondió una pregunta similar a ésta, en su columna de El Tiempo:​
> _¿Debe decirse “volví en sí” o “volví en mí”? ¿Debe decirse “los escritores traemos detrás de sí” o “los escritores traemos detrás nuestro”? Gloria Gómez de Londoño._
> 
> 
> _Los pronombres tónicos correspondientes a las personas de este verbo son: volver en mí; en sí (usted, él, ella, ustedes, ellos, ellas); en ti; en nosotros; en vosotros. *Una norma absoluta: nunca puede un posesivo* (mío, tuyo, nuestro, etc.) *acompañar un adverbio.* Es pésimo español decir “detrás mío”, “adelante tuyo”, “cerca nuestro”, “arriba suyo”. *Ha de ser: “detrás de mí”, “delante de ti”, “cerca de nosotros”, “arriba de ustedes”*._



silviabel, hablar bien es muy difícil. Según la RAE, Soledad Moliner, Gloria Gómez de Londoño, o quien sea que estés citando, habla incorrectamente:



> 2. En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que arriba vaya seguido de un complemento con de: *«Le dejó unas revistas del corazón arriba de la cama» (Guambia [Ur.] 27.3.04). Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada; en esos casos debe emplearse encima.



www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> arriba


----------



## silviabel

Pues, en el caso que citas, el uso del "arriba" depende del contexto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El uso de posesivos viene de una _interpretación analógica_ que *confunde el de mí, etc. con un CN, que muchas veces indica posesión*. Así en este solecismo *mío* se entiende como equivalente a *de mí*. El problema es que *de mí*, etc. con adverbios _no es un CN_, sino que el _adverbio + de_ es una *locución prepositiva* en la que *de* es un morfema conector que convierte el adverbio en una preposición.
Es pues un _*solecismo* basado en una falsa equivalencia._


----------



## Ynez

A mí me dicen que está mal y yo me aguanto, pero no me convence la explicación gramatical, porque la palabra que se corresponde con "cerca de" en inglés es una preposición:



> –*preposition*
> 19.
> at, to, or within a short distance, or no great distance, from or of: regions near the equator.


www.dictionary.com

Y todas estas del tipo "delante de", "detrás de", etc. son preposiciones en inglés, y yo las veo en mi mente como preposiciones. Simplemente, cuando se dice con "mío/mía", se hace innecesario decir "de".

Los mismos conceptos pueden tener explicaciones gramaticales distintas en idiomas diferentes.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Ynez said:


> A mí me dicen que está mal y yo me aguanto, pero no me convence la explicación gramatical, porque la palabra que se corresponde con "cerca de" en inglés es una preposición:
> 
> 
> www.dictionary.com
> 
> Y todas estas del tipo "delante de", "detrás de", etc. son preposiciones en inglés, y yo las veo en mi mente como preposiciones. Simplemente, cuando se dice con "mío/mía", se hace innecesario decir "de".
> 
> Los mismos conceptos pueden tener explicaciones gramaticales distintas en idiomas diferentes.



¿No te ha convencido la explicación de XiaoRoel (que hizo ver la mía como una muy simple )? Quizá no hayas visto su comentario, irrefutable, a mi entender, por su claridad de conceptos. La preposición _de_, insisto, aquí no denota posesión ni ha de hacerlo, como sí lo hacen _mío _y _mía_.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema es que si suprimes el morfema *de*, te queda un puro _adverbio que, en español _(que, hay que decirlo, no funciona como el inglés)_ sólo puede llevar posesivos antepuestos_ en construcciones un tanto raras como _mi cerca, tu lejos, su arriba_.


----------



## Ynez

Sí, normalmente sin "de" es adverbio, pero la inteligencia de la mente popular hemos comprendido que en estos casos no hace falta "de" para formar una preposición. 

Mira, lo que me sorprende es que la RAE las llama siempre adverbios, aunque sea "delante de":



> delante. 1. Adverbio de lugar que significa ‘en la parte anterior’, ‘enfrente’ o ‘en presencia de alguien’. Se usa normalmente seguido de un complemento con de que expresa el término de referencia: «Delante del espejo, me pregunto si ella tuvo que mentir tanto como yo» (Marsillach Aniversario [Esp. 1992]); «No digas malas palabras delante de una dama» (VLlosa Tía [Perú 1977]). Cuando el complemento con de está explícito, en el habla coloquial o popular americana se emplea indebidamente el adverbio adelante en lugar de delante.



www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> delante

Ahora he visto que en el DRAE da algunas de las entradas como loc. prepos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De la Sección de Preguntas Frecuentes de la RAE:

_*Detrás de mí*,* encima de mí*,_ *al lado mío*
En la lengua culta debe evitarse el uso de adverbios como _cerca, detrás, delante, debajo, dentro, encima, enfrente_ con adjetivos posesivos; así pues, no debe decirse _detrás mío, encima suya,_ etc., sino _detrás de mí, encima de él, _etc. 
El origen de este error está en equiparar el complemento preposicional introducido por la preposición _de_ (_detrás de María_) con los complementos de posesión, de estructura formalmente idéntica (_la casa de María_). Sin embargo, se trata de construcciones diferentes: en la primera (_detrás de María_), el núcleo del que depende el complemento preposicional es un adverbio (_detrás_), mientras que en la segunda (_la casa de María_) es un sustantivo (_casa_). Puesto que los adjetivos posesivos son modificadores del sustantivo, solo si el complemento encabezado por _de_ depende de un sustantivo puede sustituirse sin problemas por un posesivo:
_la casa de María = su casa _o_ la casa suya._
Sin embargo, los adverbios no son susceptibles de ser modificados por un posesivo, de forma que no admiten la transformación descrita:
_detrás de María _no equivale a *_su detrás, _por lo que no es admisible decir _detrás suya _ni _detrás suyo._
En consecuencia, para discernir si es o no correcta una expresión con posesivo, debemos fijarnos en la categoría de la palabra núcleo: si es un sustantivo, será correcta (puede decirse _al lado mío, _pues_ lado _es un sustantivo); pero no será correcta si se trata de un adverbio (no puede decirse _cerca mío, _pues_ cerca _es un adverbio). 
Para no equivocarse, resulta útil saber que si se puede usar el posesivo átono antepuesto, la construcción con el posesivo tónico pospuesto será también válida: 
_Estoy al lado *de María *> Estoy a *su *lado_ > _Estoy al lado _*suyo (CORRECTO)*
_Giraban alrededor *de ti *> Giraban a *tu *alrededor_ > _Giraban alrededor _*tuyo (CORRECTO)*
pero
_Estoy detrás de María > *Estoy en su detrás > Estoy detrás suyo/suya_* (INCORRECTO).*
_Vive cerca de ti_ > *_Vive en tu cerca_ > _Vive cerca tuyo/tuya _*(INCORRECTO).*
Por último, es importante señalar que el posesivo pospuesto debe concordar en género con el sustantivo al que modifica; así pues, debe decirse _al lado suyo_ (y no _al lado suya_), puesto que el sustantivo _lado_ es masculino.


----------



## Ynez

ToñoTorreón said:


> De la Sección de Preguntas Frecuentes de la RAE:
> ...
> 
> En consecuencia, para discernir si es o no correcta una expresión con posesivo, debemos fijarnos en la categoría de la palabra núcleo: si es un sustantivo, será correcta (puede decirse _al lado mío, _pues_ lado _es un sustantivo); ...



Yo creo que este tema está aclarado: *Según la normativa "cerca tuyo/a" es incorrecto*. Aclaro esto porque no quiero crear confusión. Pero el tema me parece interesante y digno de ser comentado un poco más.

Desde mi punto de vista, el hecho de que existan los sustantivos "lado" y "alrededor" no debería ser significativo para decir que es correcto _al lado mío/alrededor mío_, y no las demás, porque la idea de estas expresiones en este caso es adverbial/preposicional, no sustantiva.

El resultado final en nuestra mente es el mismo:

_- ¿Dónde está?
- Al lado tuyo = Cerca tuyo/a_

Curiosamente, no decimos "en la casa mía".


----------



## elnickestalibre

Claro, en la frase 'estoy al lado tuyo' es correcto porque indica que está a un lado. sin embargo en la frase 'estoy detrás tuyo' es incorrecto porque 'detrás' es un posesivo, y éstos no pueden ir unidos a 'tuyo', es lo que dice la norma, debería ser intercambiado por 'de ti'.


----------



## Significando

Yo llevo como un par de años escuchando la expresión "detrás/delante tuyo/tuyo/suyo/mío", y me da mucha grima, sobre todo cuando la oigo en la tele a los periodistas, es aberrante que los profesionales de la comunicación se expresen de este modo.


----------



## Bostru

Ynez said:


> A mí me dicen que está mal y yo me aguanto, pero no me convence la explicación gramatical, porque la palabra que se corresponde con "cerca de" en inglés es una preposición...





Ynez said:


> Los mismos conceptos pueden tener explicaciones gramaticales distintas en idiomas diferentes.


 
Yo pienso que:
1. El uso formó la regla.
2. Luego la regla regula el uso.
3. Pero cuando un uso se vuelve mayoritario y perdura un tiempo considerable, se vuelve regla.

Yo soy estudiante avanzado de filología española y comprendo, con toda la marabunta de argumentos técnicos, que se ''debe'' decir *detrás de vos* y no *detrás tuyo*, sin embargo en la práctica, por lo menos en mi experiencia personal, casi siempre la mayoría dice _*detrás tuyo*_, al punto que esta forma ''incorrecta'' termina por sonar más natural que la ''correcta'', y la ''correcta'' ya deja un cierto saborcito de forzada.

Como curiosidad, les comento que tabajo todos los días con profesionales de Brasil por correo, teléfono y cara a cara, y se dan cosas parecidas a esta en Portugués. En Portugués se ''debería'' decir, por ejemplo:

_Eu vou enviar um email _*a*_ você esclarecendo a sua dúvida._

Sin embargo, a pesar de ser todos hablantes cultos de su lengua, los trabajadores dicen así:

_Eu vou enviar um email _*para*_ você esclarecendo a sua dúvida._

Esto es así a tal punto que si yo lo escribo de la forma más ''correcta'' usando *a* me sancionan en una auditoría, pues a la corporación (y al mundo entero), le importa más el uso real de los hablantes que la regla normativa, que en este caso es colocada en un segundo plano. ¿Yo qué les voy a decir? Para mí ellos tienen razón, comenzó siendo un error, ya no lo es, ahora ostenta su condición de evolución lingüística, pues fue aceptada y se asentó en lo más profundo de sus hablantes nativos.
Es como que alguien hace algún tiempo X, dijera a la gente que 'hermoso' está mal, que debe ser '*f*ermoso', pero ya nadie usa esa forma hoy arcaica. Entonces lo correcto de un cierto punto de la historia en adelante fue y seguirá siendo '*h*ermoso' hasta el día en que a los hablantes les plazca cambiarla. Lo mismo, pero en estado de germen, es lo que podría estar pasando ahora con el tema que nos concierne.

En resumen, el uso generalizado es la regla, y a mí me parece que la construcción tipo _*detrás tuyo*_ está ganando terreno en lugar de perderlo. Por ahora, al menos en la expresión escrita, yo aún me atrevo a corregir un _*detrás tuyo*_ si lo veo en un texto, sin embargo, ya mañana quién sabe...


----------



## Significando

Bostru said:


> Yo pienso que:
> 1. El uso formó la regla.
> 2. Luego la regla regula el uso.
> 3. Pero cuando un uso se vuelve mayoritario y perdura un tiempo considerable, se vuelve regla.
> 
> Es como que alguien hace algún tiempo X, dijera a la gente que 'hermoso' está mal, que debe ser '*f*ermoso', pero ya nadie usa esa forma hoy arcaica. Entonces lo correcto de un cierto punto de la historia en adelante fue y seguirá siendo '*h*ermoso' hasta el día en que a los hablantes les plazca cambiarla. Lo mismo, pero en estado de germen, es lo que podría estar pasando ahora con el tema que nos concierne.



No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Y en cuanto al ejemplo de "hermoso", esta palabra no existía ni tenía ningún otro significado sino que derivó de la antigua "fermoso" cogiendo su significado y, en el caso de la actual discusión la palabra "tuyo" tiene su propio significado y, como bien sabrás siendo filólogo, es un posesivo e indica algo que está en tú posesión, por lo cual no se puede decir "detrás tuyo" mientras tuyo tenga su propio significado, otra cosa sería que se utilizara una palabra de nueva creación, entonces sí que podría ocurrir como en el caso de "fermoso/hermoso".


----------



## Bostru

Hola Significando,

Claro, comprendo, pero el ejemplo de fermoso/hermoso era sólo para ilustrar una evolución, que en ese caso es ortográfica, pero puede ser de cualquier tipo: forma, significado, acepción, función sintáctica, categoría, género, etc... El punto es que es un cambio, y los cambios se dan en cualquier aspecto de la lengua. Entiendo que puede verse como un sacrilegio según la norma, pero lingüísticamente funciona: comunica perfectamente en la práctica real y generalizada de los hablantes del Español, por lo tanto, es válida, y el tiempo dirá si formará parte de la norma o morirá en el intento.
Mirá el ejemplo que puse del Portugués o el que puso Ynez de la lengua inglesa; las explicaciones gramaticales son cuestión de ''lógica interna de una lengua'', o sea, es relativa, específica y cambiante, según el uso, ya que un idioma es un convenio entre sus hablantes, no una lista de reglas inamovibles. De ahí que cuando uno estudia un segundo idioma se topa con un montón de cosas ''ilógicas'' en él, pero ilógicas según el Español, porque ciertamente son muy lógicas para los nativos, ¿por qué?, porque sí, porque así funcionan en la realidad y eso es lo que importa y lo que una persona debe aprender para llegar a ser lingüísticamente competente.
La única constante es el cambio, y este responde a la necesidad (incluido el gusto), por ejemplo, si los hispanohablantes consideran engorrosa la construcción _*detrás de vos*_, y se les antoja instintivamente más fácil decir _*detrás tuyo*_, y la mayoría lo acepta, pues de ese momento en adelante es así. La verdadera academia del Español es el medio millar (y creciendo), de hispanohablantes, las academias sólo van recolectando y ordenando con esmero los usos de esta poderosa masa.
Yo personalmente no lo considero un cambio negativo o degenerativo, más bien agrega calidad plástica y agilidad. Obviamente es una apreciación personal, muy lejos de ser una aseveración o una verdad absoluta.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Istriano

Ynez said:


> Curiosamente, no decimos "en la casa mía".


  Eso sería italiano (_a casa mia_)


----------



## Filimer

Bostru said:


> en la práctica, por lo menos en mi experiencia personal, casi siempre la mayoría dice _*detrás tuyo*_, al punto que esta forma ''incorrecta'' termina por sonar más natural que la ''correcta'', y la ''correcta'' ya deja un cierto saborcito de forzada.



Así es en Chile. Yo prácticamente nunca escucho decir "detrás de mí", siempre "detrás mío".

Quizás en el futuro los diccionarios digan

*mío**, a**.*
*1.     * pron. poses. Formas de 1.ª persona. U. t. c. n. con la terminación m. sing.
* 2.     * pron. poses. Pospuesto a ciertos sustantivos, expresa cariño.
*3.* pronombre adverbial de lugar de 1.ª persona.

Por supuesto, los pronombres adverbiales de lugar (o el nombre que inventen los gramáticos del futuro) todavía no están descritos en las gramáticas del español.


----------

